# Sonderangebot: Ultimate Superium



## efish (19. Oktober 2004)

+++  www.efishing.de  +++  Sonderangebote  +++  Angelrollen  +++ 

Hey Folks,
neu bei uns im Programm die Marke Ultimate. Die Stationnärrolle 
»Superium« ist mit 12 Kugellagern ausgestattet und für die verschiedensten
Angelbereiche geeignet. Qualitav hochwertige Rollen mit einem super Preis.

*Ultimate Superium Frontbremse*
+ inklusive einer Ersatzspule 

Typ 3000, Übersetzung 5.2:1, 190 m / 0,20
Unser Preis**: 39,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)

Typ 4000, Übersetzung 5.2:1, 250 m / 0,25
Unser Preis**: 45,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)

Typ 6000, Übersetzung 5.6:1, 200 m / 0,40 
Unser Preis**: 49,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)

>Zum Sonderangebot


*Ultimate Superium Heckbremse*
+ inklusive einer Ersatzspule 

Typ 3000, Übersetzung 5.2:1, 190 m / 0,20
Unser Preis**: 39,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)

Typ 6000, Übersetzung 5.6:1, 200 m / 0,40 
Unser Preis**: 49,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)

>Zum Sonderangebot

** = Alle Sonderangebote solange der Vorrat reicht
* = Unverbindlicher Preis des Herstellers

>Alle Sonderangebote bei efishing.de


----------

